# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Marek's disease.

## giorgos_

Συκωτι πτηνου απο;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lagreco69

Απο? ο τιτλος δεν βοηθαει και πολυ! Γιωργο.

----------


## jk21

Noσος σε κοτες και γαλοπουλες ειναι Δημητρη

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseas...mareks-disease

----------


## xarhs

μακρια απο εμας αυτα χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## giorgos_

Η νοσος του Μαρεκ ειναι μια ιογενης νεοπλαστικη νοσος που παρουσιαζεται σε 3 μορφες την κλασικη, την οξεια και τη δερματικη.
Η εικονα που εβαλα ειναι χαρακτηριστικη αλλα μπορει να ειναι και σαλμονελλωση.
Η διαφορα μεταξυ των δυο ειναι οτι στη σαλμονελλωση η βλαβη υπαρχει και σε αλλα οργανα οπως και στα εντερα.

----------

